# Flea help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

I try not to use frontline/advatage etc because its "poison" in my mind. i will use it if i find fleas which is maybe once or twice a yr. a few wks ago both my dogs started itching but i never found fleas. finally after 2 wks i spotted a flea so i did frontline on both. it did nothing,they still itch one worse than the other. ive tried citronella spray,avons skin so soft,bath etc and they still itch! i am constantly looking for fleas and dont find any on them.the other day my mom said she saw one. well even if i wanted to use frontline again,its too early. ive done dawn dish soap bath as well. ive sprayed a medicated itch spray and that doesnt help. what do u suggest for both flea prevention and to kill flea? i dont like all the "poison chemicals" out there now days. she is a chiweenie and mostly scratches her neck and chews at her tail area


----------



## danielba73 (Sep 12, 2013)

have you tried neem oil?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

A friend used dawn (original blue), rinsed with vinegar water (white, about 50/50), then slathered her pup (short hair) in coconut oil. This got rid of her flea problem and helped with the itchiness. Although she did have to cover her furniture and wear old clothes cause she more than liberally coated her pup and he was a bit greasy. He still felt a little oily the next day.


----------

